# Vertex omega 150. Who's got one and is it noisey?



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

Looking for some feedback from you vertex omega 150 owners. Just picked one up yesterday at canada corals and I love everything about it.... except for the humming noise. I find it much louder than my euroreef rs100. Does it get quiter over time or should expect this always.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

It will quiet down. IME, Sicce PSK1000 will have a bit of a hum until they "break in" much like the Sedras but more reliable.

HTH


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

be patient. It probably needs to break in. My buddy bought one over Xmas (Boxing Day) and it ran with a slight hum initially. Now its practically silent.


----------



## Chaoticblissx (Jan 5, 2013)

I've had mine running for almost a year. Doesn't make a sound. Might have in the first week or two but has been a workhorse since day one.


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

Phew. What a relief. Thats was I was hoping for. Thanks everyone. Cant wait to see this running at full potential once it breaks in. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

So it turned out that vertex had an updated impeller and bearing cover for the omega 150. I replaced them and viola!!!! SILENCE. Unbelievable support from Vertex. Very helpful and willing to meet at Canada Coral to give me the parts and walk me through the process. Hope this helps anyone else with this problem.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Now that is what i call Customer Service.


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

Slight setback. Came home to find my skimmer not running. Thought it was the powersource but it turned out that the impeller shaft cracked on the new impeller they gave me. Im baffled as to how a ceramic shaft can just crack on its own. So im back to the original noisey impeller until i receive the replacement. Seems this skimmer may have some issues with a few delicate parts.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

the shaft can break if it's under stress or heated. The stress might have been from a wobbly impeller.


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

Wouldnt a wobbly impeller make noise though. This one was silent. I would have thought the noisey one would break. Anyways I am starting to lose my patience only because my sump and cabinet are extremely tight and my back has been giving me issues lately. Fbombs all day. Lol

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I will suggest to change the shaft to a stainless steel, its a DIY project.
For my use, ordered from china, 2mm n 3mm thickness rods , you only need to cut to size.


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

loonie said:


> I will suggest to change the shaft to a stainless steel, its a DIY project.
> For my use, ordered from china, 2mm n 3mm thickness rods , you only need to cut to size.


Did you do it on the vertex.? If so did it make it louder?

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

My vertex 100 n Skimz are doing fine, this was a advice given to me by a LFS
since the ceramic shaft always breaks after sometime. I will not say super silent but once set in, its fine, just like any other skimmer.


----------

